# which digital/electric smoker?



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Looking at getting a smoker. I definitely want something I can "set it and forget it" type. I know purists out there probably love their traditional type ones and I'm sure they're probably better. But I just want to do easy type stuff. I know Bradley is a big name but just curious what ones you guys think are the best bang for the buck. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Bradley's are nice and simple. I used to have one. If I was going to go with another electric smoker it would be a Masterbilt or something along those lines. The pucks were expensive and I was always worried that one would get stuck and burn up.


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

I would suggest getting a pellet grill. Camp chef makes a great one that you can usually get for under 600. It will let you do anything you want. I use mine at least twice a week.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I have a traeger pellet grill and it is extremely easy to use. Have done everything from slow smoked whitefish to grilled elk steaks and smoked sausage. May be cost prohibitive though depending on your budget. I rarely use my gas grill anymore.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

You can find the smaller masterbuilt electric smokers for just under 200$$ (I paid 159 at cabelas with a coupon and watching the sales) I've had mine for 3+years and try and use it 1-2 times per week. I've done a 22lb turkey in it all the way down to everything else you can think of. well worth the money. You do have to put the wood chips in manually but you get to decide how often etc. the chips are so much cheaper than the nearly pucks are also.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Those with the Traeger or Camp Chef smokers....is there enough room on a single layer rack to do a bunch of meat? Plus you can't hang summer sausage and the like right?


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

You would be surprised what you can fit on a single rack. I have cooked 4 pork shoulders at a time with room to spare. Camp chef also sells a jerky rack set that adds 3 more racks of space.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

There is plenty of room for a lot of meat on the traeger. I like being able to wood grill things quickly as well as slow smok so there's more of a dual functionality to the pellet grill that I enjoy. It's not perfect for every type of smoked meat, but it's worked well for most of what I've tried.

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

+1 on Traeger or similar pellet grill.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

so the pellet grill option, I can just use that as a regular grill for things too right? it has the option to smoke right? are they all charcoal or are there propane options? I want something easy.


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

My Camp Chef pellet grill will go from 160-450+ degrees. Since I got mine I haven't used my charcoal grill for anything.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

utahgolf said:


> so the pellet grill option, I can just use that as a regular grill for things too right? it has the option to smoke right? are they all charcoal or are there propane options? I want something easy.


Yes, I bought a Traeger 3 years ago and haven't lit the propane grill since. I do my steaks, ribs, pulled pork and smoke my deer jerky. These use wood pellets. You don't use propane or charcoal. When I do ribs, I put them in at 9:00 and set it to "smoke". At noon I change it to 225 and wrap the ribs. At 5:00 they fall of the bone. I've done jerky a half dozen different ways in the last 15 years and the traeger is easiest and makes the best jerky. Once you eat meat from a wood pellet smoker, all others are just meh..


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

So those of you who use this in place of your gas grill for things like burgers and such, do these take longer to cook the burgers than a normal grill? Or about the same amount of time


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

bekins24 said:


> So those of you who use this in place of your gas grill for things like burgers and such, do these take longer to cook the burgers than a normal grill? Or about the same amount of time


On average a little longer I would say. The difference for something like burgers or steaks isn't that much though.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Last time this came up someone posted a pellet grill that was like a Traeger but looked to be better built. As I recall, it wasn't any cheaper, but just seemed to be better quality. Anyone remember what brand that was? 

I'm not in the market, but Utahgolf and others may be interested.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Green Mountain Grills


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

willfish4food said:


> Last time this came up someone posted a pellet grill that was like a Traeger but looked to be better built. As I recall, it wasn't any cheaper, but just seemed to be better quality. Anyone remember what brand that was?
> 
> I'm not in the market, but Utahgolf and others may be interested.


I think it was green mountain grills. They are widely accepted as better than a traeger at the same price point. If my traeger ever dies to point I can't fix it, I will try one of those grills. I estimate I have a about 1500 hours of cooking on the traeger so far with no issues. My dad has had a traeger for about 7 or 8 years now and had to replace the igniter 2 times and the controller about 6 months ago. He keeps it covered (most of the time) and the body is still in good shape.

Big burgers and steaks take me 25-35 minutes on the traeger compared to about 15 mintues on the regular gas grill. My kids ate gas grilled burgers over easter and asked me what was wrong with the burgers.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

toasty said:


> My kids ate gas grilled burgers over easter and asked me what was wrong with the burgers.


-BaHa!-

I ate cold smoked then grilled hotdogs for the first time about a month ago. I don't think I can ever eat a regular grilled hotdog again without feeling a little sad that it's not living up to its potential.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Cookshack.com

This is a great electric smoker with a thermostat, so it's about as close to "set it and forget it" as they come. They're insulated really well so they cook as well in a blizzard as they do in the summer. And you only use a chunk or two size piece of wood for an entire cook.

I have a number of smokers, but this is the one I use the most because it lets me get a full night's sleep or work all day and turns out top notch quality.


----------



## Christine (Mar 13, 2013)

I put 25 lbs of elk summer sausage on the Traeger about an hour ago.  

I'm really happy with the Traeger for everything except steaks. It does okay but I prefer super hot temps for steaks. 

It does great chicken and take and bake pizzas are awesome on it.


----------



## Christine (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Asparagus and Elk Steaks both cooked on the traeger.

This thread is making me hungry.

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

I didn't even know I wanted a smoker to grill until reading through this post.... I wonder if the wife will be on board with that? haha


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

bekins24 said:


> I didn't even know I wanted a smoker to grill until reading through this post.... I wonder if the wife will be on board with that? haha


It's all about marketing. You gotta stress that getting one will move more cooking responsibilities AND cleaning off her plate and to yours. If you already do the cooking, you'll have to find a new angle.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

During the summer, we cook everything in the traeger even rolls and brownies. Keeps the house cool and saves a ton on electricity. Pays for itself in a month or two. Wink wink...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Kwalk3 said:


> View attachment 84417
> 
> 
> Asparagus and Elk Steaks both cooked on the traeger.
> ...


wow

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Christine said:


>


mo pictures

.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Camp chef is less expensive I believe. I love my traeger, but I don't see a ton of difference in the functionality of the two. 

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

http://www.rectecgrills.com/?gclid=CILeze_GncwCFVE0aQodk0cKtw

https://www.makgrills.com


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

gdog said:


> http://www.rectecgrills.com/?gclid=CILeze_GncwCFVE0aQodk0cKtw
> 
> https://www.makgrills.com


Those both look like great smokers/grills. If you live near Lehi or Layton it might be worth checking out BBQ Pit stop too. They have traegers and Yoder smokers. The Yoders look awesome as well. They are expensive though....


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I sell and use (demo) both the Camp Chef and the Traeger.
The Camp Chef is the one that we buy and promote. It holds a more steady
temp and has the same or more bells and whistles as the Traeger. 
With the price being better.
Did 15 racks of ribs last month for a luncheon and used both to cook them.
The Camp Chef worked out better for sure.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

If you are intersted in getting a Traeger smoker, hit you local IFA store this weekend.
They have clearance pricing on all '15 models left. And, their ad has an extra 25% off Red Tag items. 
The two deals together makes "smoking" pricing on Traeger grills this weekend. 

Pun intended.............;-)


----------

